# My journey to be with my Japanese family



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi all.

I thought I'd centralise my visa journey on this thread so people can get a timeline in the future if they are in a similar situation to me. So to explain my situation for comparison's sake, here goes:

I'm a British man, I have a Japanese wife, and we've been married 2 and a half years now and were together for 14 months before that too. We had a healthy baby boy who was born last month and I desperately miss them both.

Me and my wife both have no criminal records, haven't broken immigration laws (I had 2 years of spouse visas in Japan and a working holiday), and are in a genuine relationship with regular communication. Just a regular couple who happen to come from different countries.

I have been mostly living in Japan for the past 4 years or so, but after my wife fell pregnant we took a good look at ourselves and calculated we'd be best off in the UK, mostly due to me not picking up Japanese fluently enough to land a full time job there (I had around 13 part time jobs teaching English though!)

After returning to the UK earlier on this year for a bit of reverse culture shock, I tried hard to get a job, and over the £18600 requirement for the spouse visa (or is that £22400 with a child? - Was never sure as the child will be a British citizen not in need of a visa). Anyway, after 4 months of seemingly endless searching and driven to the pits of despair that unemployment and being away from a pregnant partner does to a man, I landed a decent job with a salary over both of those financial minimum requirements! Initially as a contractor (for 6 weeks), and then got made permanent with that oh so sweet monthly pay cheque coming in. Extra bonus: the company has a regular customer in Japan so in some ironic twist of fate, they will be sending me there for work a few times as long as I'm working with them.

Now I'm about to get my third pay slip as a permanent employee, so 3 more months to go until I have the 6 required to apply for the visa.

In addition to the visa, I am also going through the process of registering a birth abroad (the rules changed 3 days after my son was born for that, it used to be done in the British embassy in Tokyo/Osaka with Japanese documents, but not all documents need to be translated and posted to the UK), and getting my son his 'New British baby born abroad' passport too.

My wife has got some official forms now, the koseki tohon with my sons name on it, and his birth certificate equivalent. But we need them translated. 

So my current challenge is finding a good translator at a reasonable price (as I'm sure you all know the price of the visa making things tighter than they need to be) that meets the requirements for UK official documentation. Can anyone recommend a good translator either in the UK or Japan that can do this?


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey there. I got my marriage certificate officially translated at the British Consulate in Osaka but in not sure they provide that service any more. 

Will have a look around for you and see what I can find. If you've any questions from what you read on my thread then let me know and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since your child is British, the financial requirement is £18,600.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

[email protected]

This is a contact for Honda-San at Alpha translation company.

I have used them recently, they are helpful, efficient and reasonably priced.

Send them a scan of what you need translated and they will provide you a quote.

I'm applying from inside Japan, so if you have any other questions I would be happy to help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Always use a translation agency with experience of UK visa applications, as they are familiar with requirements. They will always state if they have dealt with UKBA or UK Home Office.


----------



## ikura (Jan 24, 2014)

I recently used this UK company to translate my Japanese marriage certificate and family registry: https://www.certifieduktransl.net/ (koseki tohon comes under 'registration of household').
The translations were accepted by UKVI. They have sample documents on the website, so you can see what a certified translation looks like.

Pros of this company were:
Transparent pricing - you can calculate the cost instantly on the website. No need to wait for a quote.
Fast turnaround time
They sent me email and text updates at every stage of the process so I knew exactly when to expect it

Cons:
There were a couple of typos in one of my docs. Luckily I caught them while reviewing the proof they sent me, and they were able to make the changes I asked for instantly and send out the corrected version the same day. If you use them, proof read carefully!!
All the emails were automated and there was no contact with the actual translator. If you foresee any issues with your translation it may be best to go with a smaller agency who can offer a more personalised service.

Good luck in your visa journey. There are several of us on this forum who have recently applied from Japan, so hopefully you can find the answers to all your questions here.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, they are useful. I don't think the British embassy does translations anymore (forgot to mention my wife & son are in Sendai so will be doing things through the Tokyo branch rather than Osaka).

I expected to find a company in Japan that basically just had a template of the translation ready to go, and just needed to enter names and dates for a set fee, but a few seem to want the documents emailed first.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, they aren't allowed to do that, as they need to certify the translation of the original. So just scan and email them the original or fax it.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Quick question for those that have gone through the process, what English tests have Japanese emigrants on here done for the English requirement? Is there a definite list or is it vague and to interpretation like many other things on the visa application seem to be?

I found a list but wondered which one's were the most common.

Should probably add my wife has a (art) degree, but it was taken in Japanese at a Japanese university, so can't meet the requirement that way.

My wife has taken many TOEIC tests but I'm finding info that TOEIC isn't accepted any more, yet my wife thinks it will be OK. I've seen IELTS is accepted and I've seen available, but it is an expensive test and the next one in Sendai is at the end of February, and I'd rather her get that done and dusted before then, as it's one worry out the way and frees us to be able to apply in February. She can go to Tokyo to do it, but it's a bit of a pain with a newborn and me not being there to help out look after him.


----------



## ikura (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, there is an official list: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...51/Approved_secure_English_language_tests.pdf

And no, she can't use TOEIC any more unfortunately! It was removed from the list in July. See the link on this page for more info: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...g-for-uk-visa-approved-english-language-tests

It's a real pain for applicants from Japan, where TOEIC was probably the most widely available test. My husband had also taken TOEIC but decided to take IELTS as a second choice. One good thing about IELTS is that the results are pretty fast - I think it was 3 weeks. My husband found it quite a bit harder than TOEIC. Depending on your wife's English level, you might want to look at some sample tests together before deciding. Unfortunately not many tests are held frequently in Japan outside of Tokyo though.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like they've added the Pearson test, although the options are still only Tokyo or Osaka.

Where can I take it > Pearson

EDIT: The Cambridge tests are a bit further afield in Japan:

http://www.cambridgeenglish.org/find-a-centre/find-an-exam-centre/


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

She's not by any chance planning to visit here in the next couple of months? Just wondering in case she could do one of the quick tests here (e.g. GESE)...


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

My wife recently took the Cambridge test in Japan.

The benefits are that it's on one day as opposed to IELTS which is usually held over 2 days.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know IELTS was held over 2 days, that puts the price up a bit (hotel as well as 2 shinkansen tickets and meals). Potentially need to get the mother in law involved too so she can look after our little one while my wife does the test.

My wife gets around 560 on the TOEIC tests recently, she hasn't improved much in a while and the last test she took she fell asleep in (blaming it on heavy pregnancy!) so I think she should do OK on the other tests, enough to pass anyway.

We weren't planning on seeing each other before the visa all went through (mostly due to finances), but it's such a long process we've been tempted by flights a few times, shame that all the prices are up at the moment approaching new years which is restraining us a bit. I know the test is considerably cheaper in the UK too. We'll need to go direct because of the baby too, it's enough of a flight as it is, let alone adding in an extra descent/ascent and a stop over.

The price in coming here though could be justified a bit with savings on the English test.

My boy doesn't have a UK passport yet (it's proving a right pain meeting the requirements for that too, I have to provide grandparents birth certificate and wedding certificates which seem to take an age to come through, it's already been 22 days since I applied for them). But my wife thinks he can get his Japanese passport within 3 weeks hopefully.

Thanks for all the comments, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Check out Virgin Atlantic, they had a sale on recently and extremely good value. Plus it's a great airline. They fly from Narita and Haneda direct to Heathrow.

Passports in Japan are created pretty quick, we waited a couple of weeks max. A UK passport isn't essential for your son at this stage.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Virgin don't fly to or from Haneda, Narita only. Haneda flights listed are codeshare operated by All Nippon. They are withdrawing services to Japan in February.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately they will stop flights from February.

I personally tend to use the Korean airlines. Usually a short stop-over in Seoul, good value and excellent customer service.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

I actually got a Virgin Atlantic credit card earlier on this year to build up points to fly to Japan and it was only pointed to me after they are no longer flying to Japan from next year, so I've got a BA card now, so I hope to get at least one flight every so often to Japan on points!

I found Virgin to be using old planes on that flight too, so wasn't overly impressed by them. Never flown with Korean, but made a few flights with Alitalia and once with Turkish airlines who were both OK, but definitely more budget. Never flown with ANA as they always seem expensive.

Anyway to update on progress: Received my parents birth+wedding certificates for my son's passport (and birth registration too). Got a distant relative to translate them, but am not sure if that's acceptable for passport applications. Got photos of my son countersigned, just hope they aren't overly picky about the distance between edge of frame and his face.

We're currently still researching the English test courses as it's the next big delay/process which takes a while to get through from booking, doing and waiting for result. I hope my wife books something today (she was supposed too 2 days again) so she can do the test in December still.

I have an awkward living situation at the moment too which needs to be sorted out at some point (more details on that later!)


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Regarding British Airways "Avios", you should know that they charge you for the taxes and fees for your flight, and these are very high. I was perusing Boston-London flights yesterday, and the fare was $98 with the taxes and fees about $700, so an $800 flight. The trick seems to be to find an airline that codeshares with BA, but which has lower taxes and fees. In my case, Aer Lingus flies direct Boston-Dublin, and the taxes and fees are about $110 or so. This won't work for visa activation, but for visits prior to or after that, this will be useful.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

I read they still charge taxes. London is the most taxed city in the world to fly in/out of, but if you get a short flight to another European country the prices drop a fair bit, often enough to justify the short flight. I think holidaypirates.com work on that premise to get cheap flights providing you're willing to change elsewhere.

Usually works out more valuable to get business flights too if that amount is ever collected!


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Update:

My wife has booked in for an IELTS test, it's in January as everything in December was booked out! This may delay us until a March emigration unfortunately now. It's a 2 day one in Tokyo, so she also has to sort out accommodation and babysitter. We're trying to get a family member in Chiba to take them in for the night.

I've applied to a few translation companies for quotes. The UK certified one as suggested before seems to be the cheapest so far from instant quotes coming in at £86 for 2 documents with basic certification (I assume that's what I need, not sworn or notorised) done in 2 days and posted hard copies by the end of the week. They have a voucher I found online for a 10% discount which is P010 and that worked for me, the £86 includes the discount. Going to wait a day to see what other quotes come in at before pulling the trigger on that. Other quote I got was £126 with 7 day turn around and no hard copy!


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Got my draft translations back today. I'm a bit disappointed as I just spend an hour going through the mistakes and writing them up asking them to be corrected, I found 11 errors on the birth certificate and 19 on the Koseki. Mostly in formatting like not spacing correctly after brackets and dates, and occasionally using Japanese keyboard for spaces and brackets. Just a complete lack of consistency really. Nothing every word processing software out there wouldn't pick up if it was set to English properly.

Maybe I'm being picky as a former English teacher in Japan, but I didn't expect to pay £86 for 2 pages to be translated and come back with 30 errors on them. But still, they were £40 cheaper than the only other company that wanted the business of translating 2 standard documents!


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Small update: My son has his British passport now. They accepted the photos without question even though they weren't proportioned right. He wasn't allowed to keep his middle name on his passport as it wasn't on his Japanese birth certificate and there is no register of it being in the UK, but that's a small price to pay to get the passport here nice and early, hopefully the next one in 5 years time will have his middle name on it.

Next up to register his birth (re-using documents from passport application) and to sort out accommodation (currently living in a 2 bed place with landlord, so need to move even though the place is a 10 min walk from my home, cheaper than I could ever hope for, for the area, and the 3 of us would be happy in the one room for a year, but such is life when having to comply to visa rules.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's possible to put the middle name on Japanese birth register by putting the first and middle name together. So if he is called Taro John Smith, you can spell him Tarojohn たろうじょん and register him as such. If you registered his birth at the British consulate, did you complete the name confirmation form so that his middle name will be recorded on the British birth register?


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's possible to put the middle name on Japanese birth register by putting the first and middle name together. So if he is called Taro John Smith, you can spell him Tarojohn たろうじょん and register him as such. If you registered his birth at the British consulate, did you complete the name confirmation form so that his middle name will be recorded on the British birth register?


We didn't want him to have his middle name recorded like that on the Japanese register though, as it would be even more confusing then if he was to always be addressed with his middle name in the future if he sets up a future in Japan.

Haven't registered British birth yet. Can't do it in Japan anymore, as the rules changed 2 days after my son's birth! It's now all done via the ORU (Overseas Registration Unit) which is based in the UK. Which is why I haven't got round to it, as it's much more complicated and requires the usual boat load of paperwork plus translations, whereas the old system only required the Japanese documents to be brought to the consulate. We will be filling out his middle name as part of the name confirmation form though, so hopefully it will be OK on the British side once that's done.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As Japanese don't have middle name(s), the family register system (koseki seido) only allows one forename and one surname to be recorded. Most dual-citizens register their Japanese forename in this way, omitting their foreign name, for the reasons you state, though some combine their forenames.

You are aware that your son can only keep his dual nationality until he is 22, and then must make an election about which nationality to retain, as Japan doesn't allow dual or multi-nationality for adults longer than 2 years. So age 22 = age of majority in Japan (20) + two years. This really is a bummer and there have been attempts to get the law changed, but no political party in Japan considers it a priority or a vote winner (as relatively few people are involved, though increasing through international marriages).


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You are aware that your son can only keep his dual nationality until he is 22, and then must make an election about which nationality to retain, as Japan doesn't allow dual or multi-nationality for adults longer than 2 years. So age 22 = age of majority in Japan (20) + two years. This really is a bummer and there have been attempts to get the law changed, but no political party in Japan considers it a priority or a vote winner (as relatively few people are involved, though increasing through international marriages).


I'm aware he needs to choose to be Japanese or not (although thought it was 20 rather than 22). However, that doesn't really concern me, as it's his choice, and the law could change over the next 20 years, even though Japanese politics can move at glacial speeds at times. 

With the dropping population, there is a chance they could relax it in order to encourage young people with a Japanese passport back though.

Anecdotally, I have a friend with a British and Japanese passport, and he's 27 now. He's well aware of the dual nationality restriction, but hasn't had anything mentioned from authorities about it. He's lived in Japan for the past 6 years or so, and only entered on the Japanese passport, so I'm not sure on how strictly it's enforced. I don't know anyone who's made a decision either way either, so really not sure how much it is chased up.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The law is one thing, the implementation is another. While the kokuseki ho (Nationality Act) empowers the authorities to force people to choose citizenship, there is no penalty attached for not doing. But the fact remains that holding dual or multiple nationality is against the law and there may be implications. People who live abroad, have retained dual nationality but only use Japanese passport for entering and leaving Japan, still need to explain themselves on being questioned why they don't have immigration or visa stamps of the country they claim to be residents of. If you then say you hold British passport as well, your illegality becomes known. There seems to be an unwritten rule of 'Don't ask, don't say', and while the Japanese immigration bureau must be well aware of the situation, they appear to turn a blind eye. 
The law is two fold. Those who are born dual nationals (usually because of a foreign parent or born in a country like US where anyone born on its soil is automatically American - jus soli) need to make an election at the age of 22 (yes, it's 22 according to kukuseki law), and those who voluntarily obtain another citizenship, like through naturalisation, will lose their Japanese citizenship automatically. The question is, unless the individual concerned volunteers this information, Japanese government won't know and most countries won't notify Japan if a Japanese citizen becomes naturalised (UK won't). So there are Japanese nationals like your friend who use multiple passports with apparent impunity. Nobody knows how many people are involved, but must run into thousands. I know several people like that myself, some holding dual nationality for decades. I can't see any likely change in legislation, as Japan guards citizenship jealously as a sign of patriotism and loyalty. Those foreigners who become naturalised in Japan will have to formally renounce their birth or existing citizenship(s) as a condition of being granted nationality, so they have no choice. This used to happen with some foreign Sumo wrestlers, until the rules were changed to allow non-Japanese citizens to hold top Sumo ranks.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Back on topic anyway with an update.

My wife took her Cambridge English test 2 weeks ago (in Tokyo, they are only once a year in her home city), and although not happy at the time with how she felt she performed, we found out today she passed! So that's another box ticked.

I accidentally put her in a harder than necessary exam, the minimum pass mark was a B1 grade (and need to pass in reading/writing/speaking/listening), whereas the visa only asks for speaking/listening in A1, so very proud of her today as she didn't have time to revise really either having never taken this style of test before.

Next big hurdle is accommodation which isn't quite sorted yet due to me living in shared accommodation.

Also sending birth registration forms this weekend too, as I think I have all the paperwork lined up for that too.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If she has passed at B1 and the test remains on the approved list when she applies for settlement in 5 years, there is no need for her to take and pass another test. This is the rule as it stands but is of course subject to any possible change before 2020. 
Omedeto. Goru wa mo sugu sakidesune. Congrats. End line isn't far away now.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Joppa 

She did the IELTS one and got a B1 result. I read the result is valid for 2 years (they seem to check electronically now via passport number rather than issue a document from my understanding too). 5 years would be very nice though (even 3 years so she doesn't have to do it again for the renewal in 2.5 years time).

At least if she does another one it will be in the UK and considerably cheaper (including 2 shinkansen tickets, the exam fee and a overnight stay in Tokyo, this English test cost us circa £350-400), so not insignificant!

Joppa - I have been following the path of her applying from abroad for the spouse visa, is it possible to apply from within the UK (on a tourist visa) providing we meet all the same requirements? I noticed the fee is lower (£601 as opposed to £885) and it says 8 weeks for decision, so timing will have to be somewhat precise and more organised. The extra month or so together and £284 saving seems worth doing unless there is something complicated about it that I've missed.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One cannot apply or switch to any other visa from a tourist visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As stated, you can't do that. She has no choice but to apply through VFS Global office in Tokyo or Osaka after online submission.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Fair enough, at least it's good to have that confirmed, and I don't need to spend the weekend trying to work out the catch!


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

NewDad said:


> Thanks Joppa  She did the IELTS one and got a B1 result. I read the result is valid for 2 years (they seem to check electronically now via passport number rather than issue a document from my understanding too). 5 years would be very nice though (even 3 years so she doesn't have to do it again for the renewal in 2.5 years time). At least if she does another one it will be in the UK and considerably cheaper (including 2 shinkansen tickets, the exam fee and a overnight stay in Tokyo, this English test cost us circa £350-400), so not insignificant! Joppa - I have been following the path of her applying from abroad for the spouse visa, is it possible to apply from within the UK (on a tourist visa) providing we meet all the same requirements? I noticed the fee is lower (£601 as opposed to £885) and it says 8 weeks for decision, so timing will have to be somewhat precise and more organised. The extra month or so together and £284 saving seems worth doing unless there is something complicated about it that I've missed.


I took IELTS for my spouse visa too because it allowed quick results. My exam for the renewal won't be IELTS again or I will end up taking three English exams to get ILR.
It is a bit of a pain that a lot of the tests on the approved list are valid for 2 years while the visa is valid for 2.5 years. Just another hurdle for non-native speakers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Even if the result is no longer valid, provided the test is still on approved list, you can submit the result for next application in 30 months.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Update on progress:

Just this minute had the property inspection from 'Healthy Abode.' Was told verbally the place is fine so waiting for the report will come through early next week. The inspector did mention the living room counts as a habitable place, so this 2 bed flat above a shop is actually suitable for 5 people. It was a bit more basic than I was expecting (just making sure mould isn't taking over, no holes in the floor, etc). 

I have floorboards which a few are loose with up to 1cm gaps between some of them and it didn't get a comment. Neither did a crack in one of the small bathroom window divisions. I asked about the 'starting to fall apart' wooden framed single pane window, and she said they were fine too, it's more just to check there are windows/natural light in the habitable rooms. 

My kitchen (which leads to hallway with stairs) didn't have a door but the landlord put one on upon my request, and we got a stairway railing support barrier replaced too. So my advice to anyone worried about the inspection is to not be, as long as it's big enough, has doors and windows, no holes or major mould problems and has at least 1 smoke detector.

In other news, I had a problem with the birth registration of my son. Because we got the passport before registering the birth (which was no problem...) I can't register his middle name! The reason why is because the birth certificate needs to match the passport if little one already has one. So warning to anyone who wants to give their child a middle name who is born where they don't allow middle names - get the birth registration done before applying for a passport (as you can add middle names upon registration if they were born in a country which doesn't allow them).

It should be just a matter of tidying up paperwork now before I can go ahead with the visa application!

Speaking of which, the property inspector said we must submit the original paper report they send, not a copy of the electronic version online, as it can be rejected for that (the same for bank statements - printing from online is a no-no).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The purpose of a property inspection is to prove there will be no overcrowding, not what state the flat is in. As already indicated, if you are the only one's staying there, it's not needed. Your landlord situation is peculiar bordering on dodgy with the landlord not living there but still on the council tax. While rare, UKVI could check on your living situation.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

It's to prove no overcrowding, and that there are no class 1 hazards, so the state of it is somewhat important. I've looked through some of the housing act, and it's not entirely clear, which is why I've shared my experience in case someone in the future is in a similar one.

The landlord travels for work often but still needs a UK residential address, so is sticking with the one he has owned for 2 decades, hence why we are getting a property inspection report. There is nothing dodgy about it, thanks very much.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You are jumping through a lot of hoops just so the landlord can maintain the appearance that he has a UK address. And all of it is unnecessary if you have a legitimate rental situation which only requires, rental agreement, council tax bill and letter of permission from the landlord.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is habitability requirement for accommodation in addition to overcrowding criteria. So the basic conditions of a property do play a part. But of course only shared accommodation requires an inspection report so as a single renter you can be living in a hellhole but Home Office won't know.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Update, yesterday I posted out all the documents I think are required, international tracked and signed, so hopefully it should arrive in good time.

I applied for the visa today, and booked the biometric / interview appointment using 'standard appointment' (as opposed to premium lounge) for next Monday (9th). I didn't see any option to use a priority service though, so hope I didn't miss out on that option as I wanted to take it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It says pay the priority fee at the same time as paying for visa fees. Someone reported there is an option to purchase priority at the time of biometric appointment at VFS Global in Tokyo or Osaka, but I'm not 100% sure of it.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

There was only the 2 options although I searched online and other countries sometimes have 3.

I was also not charged for returning documents, although it says elsewhere the fee is 1980yen for this, so I guess we pay that at the biometric appointment, and maybe can pay the priority booking there too.

We booked for Tokyo for reference.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only pay 1,980 yen if you want courier to return your passport and documents to your home address by takkyubin. If you want to pick up from VAC in Shimbashi, you don't need to pay.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Well all the documents were submitted. They did mention that the koseki tohon (Japanese family register) was a bit out of date compared to what they want (we got in last September - they prefer it within the past 28 days), but otherwise no comments were made. Only reason we sent that one is we also had an official translation back in Sept when we were applying for my son's British passport so thought it would look a bit better being a certified translation. I don't think the certification is necessary though for a regular application so wouldn't advise people pay out extra for this.

Also paid for the rapid service. It was 57000yen I believe (about £300) but they said we'd get the result within 10 days rather than the 1-3month normal service. As we're coming up to easter in 3 weeks time, and I've had enough of this visa stuff, I thought it was somewhat justified, although still think it's rather overpriced!

It's also worth noting that the visa is paid for in yen rather than pounds. So I got hit with a currency fee too as I paid with pounds. I used paypal and the £885 fee quoted on the website was actually £892. But using paypal I could use my preferred credit card claiming 892 air miles which makes up for that somewhat. It wouldn't be as pretty seeing that amount come straight from my bank account. Someone else might find that handy for spreading the cost too if they require.

Now with a maximum of 8 days left, at least I'll find out soon rather than having to wait a month or so. Wish us luck!


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Also like to note last minute documents we included as it maybe of help to someone:

-Picture of my (sponsor's) passport page showing Japanese entry stamps and spouse visa
-Photos of 'Us with my family, us with her family, us on our honeymoon (next to golden gate bridge in SF), and us at the birth of our son together. I think that should prove it's legitimate enough! We never had a wedding so couldn't submit wedding photos.
-Sponsor letter (I wrote about when we met, when I proposed, and about the past year), signed.
-Applicant letter (introduction writing much the same as the above), signed.
-Skype log which only showed some of the times we called, all 20min-3 hours or so, I deleted the many few minute conversations and dropped calls from having poor internet here, this also helps match up with us not talking on Skype on the dates we were together.

Think that was it.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

I got the following email this morning:

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - XXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 3/17/2015 .

If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.

Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.

I was hoping for more details now considering we paid for a rapid service, rather than they just received the documents we sent over a week ago! If that means the decision has been made 'the processed visa application' it doesn't make it clear if we got it or not. At least I know my email address is on their system now I guess.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, they won't tell you the outcome for confidentiality reasons and to avoid any mishaps (e.g. a wrong email being sent). I hope it's a good news and a week's turnaround is about par for priority from Japan.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I guess this is the last update for now because we got the visa!

Huge relief all round. From the day I left my 3 month pregnant wife in Japan, it's taken us 1 year and 4 days to get to this point. A long slog, but now we can move on and set up life properly for us.

I hope this thread is useful for anyone else in a similar situation in the future. And a special thank you to Joppa who has always been first to answer questions with the required knowledge to put me at ease. Thanks to everyone else that contributed and answered questions on the random side threads I started too when I ran out of knowledge.

Time to book that flight now.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Omedetou. Sending my greetings from Tokyo where I am on a short holiday.


----------

